# Customer Review: RMR Storm, RBW BWO Frame



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We are happy to share the stoke!

Fella's of RBW

I picked up my BWO frame for my RMR storm about a week ago and its FANTASTIC! River Boat Works is a top notch company with customer service that is unmatched. I was very impressed with the time you took to explain things and the attention to detail that you put into my frame and customizing my whole package. I cant wait to get back to Salida and get some fishing done with you guys. The boat and frame is fantastic already has 4 days on it and it blows me away how nice the whole package performs and fits what i need. Anybody out there looking for a company that provides top notch service and craftsmanship should turn no further then River Boat Works.Its worth every second to drive down to Salida and chat with these guys they will get you into the perfect setup for your needs. You have a customer and friend for life with me. Cant say enough good things about you guys.

Thanks Again
Steven


----------

